# I've got into a car accident - beg for any help.



## vasnas (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't seen the car and it's hit me into back.

The main blow came back in my rucksack, 4 buckles get out, and top part of the rucksack deattached...

 Part of staff flew into uncertainty (1 kg. sleep bug (down), headlamp ZebraLight H502 d, e-reader Nook Simple Touch with my books and lections, the tourists wood stove (by Slava Bond, Ukraine) with elecro t"urbo" fan...... Crashed some plastic staff inside the rucksak.

 Distorsed a trekking pole... 

All the things were in one copy for many years, were safe my life. Others, different,  I do not need, dreaming to restore these only, so I can continue my way and my life...


After a moment, my body was made a jump above the car, and I go onto the road to blood and laid unconstiosness until tomorrow.


Thanks to God, I have no breackbones, but still like drunk after the hit.. Still doesn't normally  walking as a man, but like an duck...

The breast pains, but, probably, this is a hart ache:-(


All documents and information I'm publishing in my LiveJournal only (in one place)
RU version, with video, photo... etc..
http://vasnas.livejournal.com/289273.html

An English breif version http://vasnas.livejournal.com/289428.html

For sake of all good, I beg you for any help: good word, advice, translation (CORRECT THIS TEXT - It's owfull but mainly forum admins claim this text as full of errors as a scum just for a reason to delet it. But I can't get help so I trying to get help from anywhere), wear staff, a few money to my MasterCard 5469 6000 2617 4508 ..


I need have such I card te get gov.pension, as an invalid. It costs me 12-15 $ for the 1st year, and 5$ for nexts ones.

Any person can call me on cell phone +7918868228 ( by WhatsApp), or on Skype: vasnas8 to see me and talk with me. You are welcome, I'm so alone now!

I'll gave out unnecessary to orphans or to them who needs ( with the Internet full report). Nothing will be vaste
..

 I'm an invalid, having the minimal pension ~100-120 $USD per month,  homeless, a writer http://bible-exodus.eu.pn (having 2 official publisations in an Russian academitian annual)

Thanks a lot!

p.s. an advise to other people: never ask help, ecpesially money,  from "christian" biggest forums or cattle (such people).. They will lough at you, ban you, insult you... and delete much time of you life of much of you health, instead of any help ever just a good word! But the warts of all is that their "ban" marked me as a "spammer" for the all the world :-( !!! And I can't change it, I must to die... the world automaticaly denied me...

Approved at the 
http://www.christianforums.com and many otjers forums...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Voley (Aug 23, 2015)

It's been a bit weird on Urban 75 today, hasn't it?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

Used to get weird SPAM in .uk newsgroups because people thought it meant Ukraine


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

He seems to be doing some sort of pilgrimage - perhaps to highlight the Russian activity in Ukraine ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

Blimey he's actually been a member since 2011 !


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 23, 2015)

Get well soon, vasnas.


----------



## dessiato (Aug 23, 2015)

The tag says "dogging"


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

dessiato said:


> The tag says "dogging"


And only the OP could have applied it ?

He must have got a strange impression of the people here ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

He's into some weird shit - thinks the Jewish exodus took them via the Crimea ?


----------



## dessiato (Aug 23, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> And only the OP could have applied it ?
> 
> He must have got a strange impression of the people here ...


Or an accurate one.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 23, 2015)

vasnas said:


> I haven't seen the car and it's hit me into back.
> 
> The main blow came back in my rucksack, 4 buckles get out, and top part of the rucksack deattached...
> 
> ...


Christian forums  fucking jesus


----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## machine cat (Aug 23, 2015)

Anybody tried the whatsapp or skype?


----------



## NoXion (Aug 23, 2015)

I've got that he's been involved in an accident and is asking for help, also that he has been snubbed on at least one other forum. Do I have that right?


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm feeling a bit peaky today too and would appreciate large wads of cash, purely for medicinal purposes. In return I can espouse any dubious and vaguely anti-Semitic codswallop you prefer for a set period.


----------



## NoXion (Aug 23, 2015)

Where's this anti-Semitic stuff? His blog is almost all in Cyrillic script (Russian?) and thus I can't read it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2015)

It's just barking Biblical "research" ..
On another of his things he cites the Book of Fucking Moron FFS!



> Exodus of the people of Moses:
> 'Plagues' - volcanic winter -
> 'year without a summer'.
> ENGLISH old ver. In the begining - В начало сайта > ">> In the begining - the start page>
> ...


----------



## bi0boy (Aug 23, 2015)

But it is published in an Russian academitian annual


----------



## JimW (Aug 23, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Where's this anti-Semitic stuff? His blog is almost all in Cyrillic script (Russian?) and thus I can't read it.


I employed similar standards of research to the OP before making my accusation. But I will substitute 'wacky' if that helps.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 23, 2015)

vasnas said:


> Still doesn't normally  walking as a man, but like an duck...


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2015)

Someone needs to put him in touch with a bunch of those claims companies that spam/scam the rest of us.


----------



## gosub (Aug 24, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> He's into some weird shit - thinks the Jewish exodus took them via the Crimea ?





NoXion said:


> Where's this anti-Semitic stuff? His blog is almost all in Cyrillic script (Russian?) and thus I can't read it.



I'm guessing he's spouting about Khazar's which I had the misfortune to hear about from a holocaust denier a few years back, ruined a sunny summer evening down the pub.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't offer much advice besides please don't get into a baked potato eating competition.


----------



## Celyn (Aug 24, 2015)

vasnas said:


> ...
> 
> p.s. an advise to other people: never ask help, ecpesially money,  from "christian" biggest forums or cattle (such people).. They will lough at you, ban you, insult you... and delete much time of you life of much of you health, instead of any help ever just a good word! But the warts of all is that their "ban" marked me as a "spammer" for the all the world :-( !!! And I can't change it, I must to die... the world automaticaly denied me...
> 
> ...



Very valuable advice for us all, I'm sure. Much appreciated. 

I will try not to ask for help from cattle from now on.


----------



## Celyn (Aug 24, 2015)

vasnas said:


> ...
> After a moment, my body was made a jump above the car, and I go onto the road to blood and laid unconstiosness until tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks to God, I have no breackbones, but still like drunk after the hit.. Still doesn't normally  walking as a man, but like an duck...
> ...


.

I think this is a marvellous piece of writing.


----------



## vasnas (Aug 26, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> It's just barking Biblical "research" ..
> On another of his things he cites the Book of Fucking Moron FFS!


What a high-level intellecual style of thinking... mmm


----------



## vasnas (Aug 26, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> But it is published in an Russian academitian annual


Many are in English!


----------



## vasnas (Aug 26, 2015)

I've restored my old Web-money R287550024396 (Z257381788433


----------



## sim667 (Sep 14, 2015)

vasnas said:


> I've restored my old Web-money R287550024396 (Z257381788433



No one cares.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm a rich benefactor.  Can I help?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 15, 2015)

Sirena said:


> I'm a rich benefactor.  Can I help?


Thanks, the Russian pople collect enough $ that I've bought sleeping bag, light, stove and boots... remains: ebook, camera and etc. not for surviving... 

That's interesting that fifth year I've got the gov sert for free without any queue dwelling... but still homeless and acquanted man gave a barn "to come me to myself" after hospital mergency?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





my feet after jorney to towns stories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've bought the buckles for ruckzack fixiing...

The wonderfull life, yea?!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2015)

So, perhaps in Russian - we can do what we can with Google Translate...

Who are you ?
Why are you homeless ?
Is this by choice ?
Are you on some sort of mission ?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> So, perhaps in Russian - we can do what we can with Google Translate...
> 
> Who are you ?
> Why are you homeless ?
> ...



After the pics I kind of feel bad for taking the piss, but I have literally no idea what this is about.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> After the pics I kind of feel bad for taking the piss, but I have literally no idea what this is about.


call me pls I would explane...
sorry it's hard to write by 1 finger...

skype vasnas8


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2015)

vasnas said:


> call me pls I would explane...


No chance.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 15, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> So, perhaps in Russian - we can do what we can with Google Translate...
> 
> Who are you ?
> Why are you homeless ?
> ...



- I'm a writer
- it's a long but a simple story
- no!
- no! I'm a common man, but a starting writer.
-


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 15, 2015)

Lovin the thread peeps.


----------



## 8den (Sep 15, 2015)

Who knew there was a Russian Stanley Edwards


----------



## ska invita (Sep 15, 2015)

Voley said:


> It's been a bit weird on Urban 75 today, hasn't it?


what did i miss?


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2015)

Celyn said:


> Very valuable advice for us all, I'm sure. Much appreciated.
> 
> I will try not to ask for help from cattle from now on.



Yeah, really, no point, take it from me. At the end of the day they're just a bunch of selfish cows.


----------



## prunus (Sep 15, 2015)

8den said:


> Who knew there was a Russian Stanley Edwards



We are all Stanley Edwards.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 15, 2015)

fixed:

I've got into a car accident - beg people for any help.

If you have questions, please, call me by Skype : vasnas8 or cell: +79188682268 by WhatsApp. My name is Sasha, UTC is +3

I haven't seen the car and it hit me from the back.


The main blow came onto my rucksack. 4 rucksack buckles were crashed, the top part of the rucksack deattached. Part of staff flew into uncertainty - wanished (1 kg. sleep bug (down), headlamp old used ZebraLight H502 d, e-reader Nook Simple Touch, tourists wood micro stove with a fan...... Crashed some plastic staff, shoes...  Distorsed one trekking pole.

After a moment my uncontiontness body have got onto the road. 

Thanks to God, I have no breackbones, but it was no better, my body like boiled-egg after blows inside.. I'm doesn't walking like a man but hobbling like a duck still .. The left shoulder and breast pains ...

All docs, info, pics I'm publishing in my LiveJournal

RU Попал в ДТП. Прошу помощи!

EN brief I've got into an car accident - beg for any help.

For the sake of goodness, I beg you for any help: good word, advice, translation (CORRECT THIS TEXT), wear staff, few money to restore my turists saff (MasterCard 5469 6000 2617 4508 or Web-money Z257381788433  (R287550024396).

About me:
 I'm an invalid, having the minimal gov pension ~100 $ per month, still homeless, starting writer (EN translated too) Библия. Сравнение >50 библий разных времен и народов от древних к новым.  also, having 2 official publications.

 I don't ask for money, a good word would enough! I can not get help from governement and masses of people, so I'm searching any help everywhere.

update 09/15/15
The Russian people have sent to me enough money to buy: sleeping bag, stove, light, boots... other things are not requred for surviving like : camera, e-book, striped clothes ... etc. I'll overpower that.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2015)

And get a fucking job.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 15, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Blimey he's actually been a member since 2011 !


Excellent lurking, 10/10.

Also - yet more reasons never to drive in Russia. I'm starting to think they only have dash cams to upload frightening videos to Youtube!


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 15, 2015)

vasnas said:


> Thanks, the Russian pople collect enough $ that I've bought sleeping bag, light, stove and boots... remains: ebook, camera and etc. not for surviving...
> 
> That's interesting that fifth year I've got the gov sert for free without any queue dwelling... but still homeless and acquanted man gave a barn "to come me to myself" after hospital mergency?
> 
> ...


So you have a barn/shed/cabin and a stove. And boots, thank goodness - though not really enough bedding for a Russian winter unless it's actually *the best stove in the entire universe*.

Is that your steel or does it belong to the person who owns the building? Have you any other skills? How is your spoken English - maybe you could find some work for a Russian business that trades with English-speaking countries for the winter, and then start afresh in the spring with a new vehicle? I know it's not what you want to do, but if it were me it would seem like the best option, since it's what we would call "indoor work, with no heavy lifting".


----------



## vasnas (Sep 15, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> So you have a barn/shed/cabin and a stove. And boots, thank goodness - though not really enough bedding for a Russian winter unless it's actually *the best stove in the entire universe*.
> 
> Is that your steel or does it belong to the person who owns the building? Have you any other skills? How is your spoken English - maybe you could find some work for a Russian business that trades with English-speaking countries for the winter, and then start afresh in the spring with a new vehicle? I know it's not what you want to do, but if it were me it would seem like the best option, since it's what we would call "indoor work, with no heavy lifting".


guys.. I'm a writer... I was on my way to Belarus... then to Ukraine

Do not imagine pls, just read what I'm writing about myself or call me... skype vasnas8

I've teavchef English for myself, I love this language...



This barn belongs to my former friend ... Former because didn't help me at the proper time...


----------



## Nigel (Sep 15, 2015)

gosub said:


> I'm guessing he's spouting about Khazar's which I had the misfortune to hear about from a holocaust denier a few years back, ruined a sunny summer evening down the pub.


Wasn't that Koestler:13th Tribe.
I know he can be accused of many things however anti Semitism isn't one of them.
Also mentioned in History Of Yiddish Civilisation Paul Kriwaczek, although criticising Zionism not really anti Jewish.

Although many on the far right have misinterpreted 'Khazar Theory' for their own racist ends; it does not mean that it is an anti Semitic concept.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 16, 2015)

what you are talk about?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2015)

mostly kittehhess


----------



## vasnas (Sep 16, 2015)

The barn - my dwelling since surgery till now:


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2015)

Skype and clips eat my data allowance, so I'll wish you well, but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 16, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Skype and clips eat my data allowance, so I'll wish you well, but that's as far as it goes.


where are you situated?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2015)

vasnas said:


> where are you situated?


London - but not one of the rich bits, and not somewhere with broadband.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 16, 2015)

Greebo said:


> London - but not one of the rich bits, and not somewhere with broadband.


I see

It was a mood to me sing the song 

How is It ... funny or ugly? 
6 Mb only!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 16, 2015)

vasnas said:


> How is It ... funny or ugly?
> 6 Mb only!


6 Mb takes 5 minutes to download, if I do nothing else online while waiting for it.  

You've got a good voice, but I'm not really into that type of music.  Try holding the long notes for a bit less time.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 17, 2015)

by the chance 

Only you (song, vasnas): 

check my prononciation pls


----------



## gimesumtruf (Sep 17, 2015)

People being are the same the world over, why not carry on asking for help nearer to home first and foremost.


----------



## 8den (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay English isn't his first language, what's your excuse?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 17, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> People being are the same the world over, why not carry on asking for help nearer to home first and foremost.


I agree, but modern Russia so unkind ... people so rude and unhonest... My situation was quick and tragic at the one time and I have seek the help everywhere I can. It's a crime to ignore somebodies misfortune but they do that! Times... My EN is too poor to explain


----------



## vasnas (Sep 17, 2015)

8den said:


> Okay English isn't his first language, what's your excuse?


thanks


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> 6 Mb takes 5 minutes to download, if I do nothing else online while waiting for it.
> 
> You've got a good voice, but I'm not really into that type of music.  Try holding the long notes for a bit less time.



I was a singer soloist in my this native county and ever sung once upon a time the "I saw her standing there..." (the Beatles) before dances ... so I know how me to sing... I can't sing by orders... singing soul to sense 

Why your Internet is so slow?!


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

gimesumtruf said:


> People being are the same the world over, why not carry on asking for help nearer to home first and foremost.


close people in native village, from local regoin bbs didn't help... only they have gave a help who knew me as a starting writer or astronomer ar artist (oil-paintings) ... people from far away!... so strange! This is putinism! People became like zombies, rude and weak...


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

Yeaaaa this is only one EN forum remains that didn't delete me yet... Funny!


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2015)

vasnas said:


> <snip> Why your Internet is so slow?!


Because London.  

To be more exact, this part of London has a lot of poor people, so the phone lines are still copper instead of fibre optic (not enough profit for the phone company to upgrade them), which means that nobody on this housing estate can get proper broadband, only mobile broadband.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Because London.
> 
> To be more exact, this part of London has a lot of poor people, so the phone lines are still copper instead of fibre optic (not enough profit for the phone company to upgrade them), which means that nobody on this housing estate can get proper broadband, only mobile broadband.



Copper prices are mental at the moment - just rip out the copper, flog it and you'll have enough to upgrade your broadband.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Because London.
> 
> To be more exact, this part of London has a lot of poor people, so the phone lines are still copper instead of fibre optic (not enough profit for the phone company to upgrade them), which means that nobody on this housing estate can get proper broadband, only mobile broadband.


what about 3g, 4g by cells


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

8ball said:


> Copper prices are mental at the moment - just rip out the copper, flog it and you'll have enough to upgrade your broadband.


this is an illegal advice!


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2015)

vasnas said:


> this is an illegal advice!



The police never go to that part of London and all the CCTV cameras have been converted to pirate radio transmitters.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

8ball said:


> The police never go to that part of London and all the CCTV cameras have been converted to pirate radio transmitters.


I don't beleive it...


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2015)

8ball said:


> Copper prices are mental at the moment - just rip out the copper, flog it and you'll have enough to upgrade your broadband.


I could do that, except that you're talking about the copper phoneline from the road to feed this entire estate.  Given the amount of people here who are elderly, disabled, or have small children, Hameron would applaud my opportunism and intitiative, but I wouldn't even joke about doing it.


8ball said:


> The police never go to that part of London and all the CCTV cameras have been converted to pirate radio transmitters.


Bollocks!


vasnas said:


> what about 3g, 4g by cells


3G is my mobile broadband.  It's slow, limited, and relatively expensive.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I could do that, except that you're talking about the copper phoneline from the road to feed this entire estate.  Given the amount of people here who are elderly, disabled, or have small children, Hameron would applaud my opportunism and intitiative, but I wouldn't even joke about doing it.
> 
> Bollocks!
> 
> 3G is my mobile broadband.  It's slow, limited, and relatively expensive.


how much?


----------



## keybored (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Because London.
> 
> To be more exact, this part of London has a lot of poor people, so the phone lines are still copper instead of fibre optic (not enough profit for the phone company to upgrade them), which means that nobody on this housing estate can get proper broadband, only mobile broadband.


Generally it's distance from your exchange/cabinet that dictates broadband speeds. Traditional phone lines (ie. pretty much every domestic phone in The UK) work over a pair of copper wires, not fibre. All phone lines are running over copper unless you're using VOiP.

If you're living in or anywhere near a city and you're getting shit speeds then the amount of poor people nearby isn't the problem.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2015)

vasnas said:


> how much?


It's my one luxury.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 18, 2015)

It's a well documented fact that poor people cause electrical transmissions to go slower.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> It's my one luxury.


just interesting...


----------



## keybored (Sep 18, 2015)

.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

keybored said:


> .


what!?


----------



## keybored (Sep 18, 2015)

vasnas said:


> what!?


.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2015)

keybored said:


> Generally it's distance from your exchange/cabinet that dictates broadband speeds. Traditional (ie. pretty much every domestic phone in The UK) works over a pair of copper wires, not fibre. All phone lines are running over copper unless you're using VOiP.
> 
> If you're living in or anywhere near a city and you're getting shit speeds then the amount of poor people nearby isn't the problem.


500 yards to the nearest connection box (I mean the large green cabinets on the roadside), 5 miles as the crow flies from Victoria.  The other side of the road (apart from where the line runs onto council estates) has been upgraded.  Basic economics tells me why the phoneline onto the estate hasn't been upgraded.


8ball said:


> It's a well documented fact that poor people cause electrical transmissions to go slower.


Fuck off  Sweetie.  This area is densely populated because there are several (mostly social) housing estates along the same main road.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

men, I pay 6$ per 3 Gb/month.. the speed is OK!

3G....


----------



## keybored (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> 500 yards to the nearest connection box (I mean the large green cabinets on the roadside), 5 miles as the crow flies from Victoria.  The other side of the road (apart from where the line runs onto council estates) has been upgraded.  Basic economics tells me why the phoneline onto the estate hasn't been upgraded.



Cheers. The "other side of the road" wouldn't likely run from a different exchange, it really doesn't work like that. Not impossible I admit. However there is no way on Earth your exchange is 5 miles away.

The green cabinet will have been FTTC enabled (what companies tout as "Fibre Broadband", it's really fibre to that green cab, then copper to your home) or not. I can't imagine anywhere in London isn't FTTC ready by now but I'm happy to be corrected. Might be worth checking your postcode on samknows.com or similar.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2015)

keybored said:


> Cheers. The "other side of the road" wouldn't likely run from a different exchange, it really doesn't work like that. Not impossible I admit. However there is no way on Earth your exchange is 5 miles away.
> 
> <snip> I can't imagine anywhere in London isn't FTTC ready by now but I'm happy to be corrected. Might be worth checking your postcode on samknows.com or similar.


VP and I have checked more often than you would believe.  The landline is still antiquated and affected by water every time it rains hard; not within the flat, but in the stretch running from the road to the fucking flat.  I am sick and tired of people telling me why I must be imagining this.  Several phone engineers have confirmed what I say is accurate, but evidently their word isn't good enough for you.  

Fine.  It's Open House Weekend, come here and bloody well see for yourself, sweetie.


----------



## keybored (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> VP and I have checked more often than you would believe.  The landline is still antiquated and affected by water every time it rains hard; not within the flat, but in the stretch running from the road to the fucking flat.  I am sick and tired of people telling me why I must be imagining this.  Several phone engineers have confirmed what I say is accurate, but evidently their word isn't good enough for you.
> 
> Fine.  It's Open House Weekend, come here and bloody well see for yourself, sweetie.




Well, there isn't even an exchange in Victoria for starters.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 18, 2015)

keybored said:


> Well, there isn't even an exchange in Victoria for starters.


Never claimed there was.  Read back.

Don't care where the nearest exchange is - it's the line from it which is the problem.  This is getting boring, and you're going on ignore for the weekend, sweetie.


----------



## keybored (Sep 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Never claimed there was.  Read back.
> 
> Don't care where the nearest exchange is - it's the line from it which is the problem.  This is getting boring, and you're going on ignore for the weekend, sweetie.


*shrugs*

ETA: I'm not trying to wind you up. I'm just fairly sure you're being fobbed off by your ISP or Openreach.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 18, 2015)

it's interesting subject in this theme...


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

I've opened another thread here 600 famillies of biblical Exodus of Egypt - are you agree?


----------



## 8ball (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> I've opened another thread here 600 famillies of biblical Exodus of Egypt - are you agree?



What relevance does that have to any of this?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

8ball said:


> What relevance does that have to any of this?


both are main


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> by the chance
> 
> Only you (song, vasnas):
> 
> check my prononciation pls




Top stuff, Sasha! 

Good luck to you geezer.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Top stuff, Sasha!
> 
> Good luck to you geezer.


[emoji12]


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> this is an illegal advice!


I love this bloke!


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> [emoji12]


So what are you doing today then, Sasha?

Where in Russia are you now and when are you going to Belarus?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> So what are you doing today then, Sasha?
> 
> Where in Russia are you now and when are you going to Belarus?


type Kursavka in maps.. I'm here

I'm going to Ukraine trough Belarus.. for live


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> type Kursavka in maps.. I'm here
> 
> I'm going to Ukraine trough Belarus.. for live


Ok, I see where you are.

Why are you going to Ukraine through Belarus? Ukraine is between you and Belarus.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok, I see where you are.
> 
> Why are you going to Ukraine through Belarus? Ukraine is between you and Belarus.


not so...other way!

I hate putinism and I suffering of it


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> not so...other way!
> 
> I hate putinism and I suffering of it


Perhaps I can help you out with some map reading, my friend. 

You are 200km south east of Rostov, which looks like where you need to get to. Rostov on Don is 100km east of the Ukranian border. Belarus is to the north of Ukraine, at least 500 km from where you are now.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Perhaps I can help you out with some map reading, my friend.
> 
> You are 200km south east of Rostov, which looks like where you need to get to. Rostov on Don is 100km east of the Ukranian border. Belarus is to the north of Ukraine, at least 500 km from where you are now.


I have knew ...


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> I have knew ...


So no need to go to Belarus. Go direct to Ukraine.

Or are you saying that it is politically difficult to cross from Russia to Ukraine at the moment?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> So no need to go to Belarus. Go direct to Ukraine.


how?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

I've congratulated Uk
rainian people with Happy New 2015 year from the higest point of Crimea and became persona non grata in Russia since that


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> So no need to go to Belarus. Go direct to Ukraine.
> 
> Or are you saying that it is politically difficult to cross from Russia to Ukraine at the moment?


yep..


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> how?


Well if you're hitch hiking the road directions seem to be:

M29 north to Pavlovskaya. 
M4 north from Pavlovskaya to Rostov.
E58 west from Rostov into Ukraine.

I don't know how practical this is on the ground, or your mobility situation, but it seems clear that you need not go to Belarus.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> yep..



Ah. Ok.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well if you're hitch hiking the road directions seem to be:
> 
> M29 north to Pavlovskaya.
> M4 north from Pavlovskaya to Rostov.
> ...


what shall I do then?! [emoji33]


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> what shall I do then?! [emoji33]


Tell me what is possible. 

Why are you unable to go directly to Ukraine from Russia?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Tell me what is possible.
> 
> Why are you unable to go directly to Ukraine from Russia?


The border is under war


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> The border is under war



Ok, as I thought it is political. So you have to get to Belarus and cross there. How are you going to travel?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok, as I thought it is political. So you have to get to Belarus and cross there. How are you going to travel?


hitchhiking, because tickets are expensive fo me! I cant afford them


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> hitchhiking, because tickets are expensive fo me! I cant afford them


Ok. When do you plan to make the trip, and over what period of time?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok. When do you plan to make the trip, and over what period of time?


soonly, but I'm afraid to publish the date [emoji6]


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> soonly, but I'm afraid to publish the date [emoji6]


Are you sure about the situation with travel? As far as I can see on the net, Ukraine Airlines are saying that all scheduled flights are operating normally between Ukrainian an Russian cities. Maybe this isn't the same on the ground but the only restriction that I can see is that you now need to use an international passport to cross the border and not your national identification one.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Are you sure about the situation with travel? As far as I can see on the net, Ukraine Airlines are saying that all scheduled flights are operating normally between Ukrainian an Russian cities. Maybe this isn't the same on the ground but the only restriction that I can see is that you now need to use an international passport to cross the border and not your national identification one.


I've got such a passport...


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> I've got such a passport...


So you have both your international passport and your national one?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> So you have both your international passport and your national one?


yep


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> yep


Ok. Now we have to figure out how serious the conflict is in eastern Ukraine and whether it is possible (or advisable) to try to cross directly by road.

Do you know? For sure?


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Ok. Now we have to figure out how serious the conflict is in eastern Ukraine and whether it is possible (or advisable) to try to cross directly by road.
> 
> Do you know? For sure?


through Belarus..


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> through Belarus..


This is the only possible way? Because it's a very long way around. Still I guess you could do it in a few days if you get lucky with the hitch hiking.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> This is the only possible way?


by the ground I think, yes...


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> This is the only possible way? Because it's a very long way around. Still I guess you could do it in a few days if you get lucky with the hitch hiking.


may be it gets 1-2 weeks , if I'll alive at the end [emoji1]


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> by the ground I think, yes...


Ok. Well have a good day. I have stuff to do now but will see how you're getting on later.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> ... if I'll alive at the end [emoji1]


Well yes. There's that too.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Well yes. There's that too.


Crime  , you know...


----------



## 8den (Sep 19, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Perhaps I can help you out with some map reading, my friend.
> 
> You are 200km south east of Rostov, which looks like where you need to get to. Rostov on Don is 100km east of the Ukranian border. Belarus is to the north of Ukraine, at least 500 km from where you are now.



I know the answer the train is travelling at 55mph.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 19, 2015)

vasnas said:


> Crime  , you know...



By the way. I now have an earworm of Only You, being sung a cappella, in a Russian accent. 

Cheers.


----------



## vasnas (Sep 19, 2015)

Do I have a big Russian accent?


----------

